# Sleeping Grasshopper



## mooimeisie (Aug 17, 2009)

While camping this weekend, we woke up to a heavy fog.  The grasshoppers were all sleeping in the trees, covered with fog water drops.


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 18, 2009)

Beautiful shot.


I'm hoping to capture macro pictures down the road.


----------



## ben. (Aug 18, 2009)

You must have been very close and silent. Very nice result!!!


----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice catch - the dew drops really make the image.


----------

